# Pro rugby player retired and taking up bodybuilding



## tisGotime (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey fellas...

I played rugby union professionally for several years and was forced to retire due to chronic hamstring issues...Really learnt to enjoy my gym and now retired am going to smash some steel as a hobby!

Age - 22 yrs
Weight - 117 kg / 240 lbs approx.
BF - 13%
Height - 6'2

I am looking at running my first cycle and wanted some feed back and opinions because I've been reading this site for sometime and know some of you guys are wizards at this stuff...should call some of you blokes Merlin!

Righto, lookin at running sustanon 250 through injections stacked with winstrol?

What amounts u reckon i should run and for how long? Im thinking 12 week cycle injecting a ml of sustanon a day and taking winstrol orally?

Anyone got a cycle they would recommend for me...??
Also som info on a recommended PCT would be great and on some preventatives against bitch tits and the life would be great...

Cheers fellas...
Im already a rather big guy and quite strong as I have been into powerlifting for quite a few years but have never taken roids...Keen as now


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

tisGotime welcome to IM! 

FYI - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

BTW, you can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## tisGotime (Jan 28, 2010)

sorry bout that mate lol
cheers might throw some pics up


----------



## Dandanaco (Jan 28, 2010)

tisGotime said:


> sorry bout that mate lol
> cheers might throw some pics up



relax, that's an automated message.


----------

